# Mounting Bareback



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm fond of the mounting block and a friend method. :lol: You know, I look pretty goofy in a helmet but it keeps my noggin in one piece. Riding bareback is a great way to learn balance. Who cares how you look?


----------



## Winter Filly (Jul 12, 2008)

Climb, climb, climb. I don't have any tips but sometimes I climb to get on and my horse is just like, "mom, what the heck are you doing?", lol. I'm tall, but my horse is huge so even with a mounting block it can be hard. Sort of like jump to get on their back and then swing your leg on over. It'd be nice if there was an easy way to get on bareback.


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I am short, but I remember the days when I used to be able to spring up on my 15.3 hand horse without a problem. Well, now that is a dream of the past (even with my 15 hh horses) :-(. If you have a two or three step mounting block, and the horse is not gigantic, and stands well, you should be able to get on alright. Another factor limiting mobility in the winter is all the gear, making it even harder to get on. 

When I get on bareback, I do it one of two ways depending on the horse and my mood. The standard, safe way to go is to flop your upper body onto your horses back and then rotate yourself into position while getting your leg over. You want to be careful not to elbow or knee your horse which is actually pretty easy to accidentally do. The other way I get on, is hard to explain and wrap your head around, but it involves the horse facing your way instead of sideways, and doing a 180 in body position while hopping on (I really have no idea how to explain this clearly).


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Even with the mounting block, I still rely on my stirrups to get up on the horse.

I figured I'd just do a reverse dismount. Lay on my tummy, and swing my huge bum and right leg over. 

It'll be a sight to see! lol


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Moxie said:


> Even with the mounting block, I still rely on my stirrups to get up on the horse.
> 
> I figured I'd just do a reverse dismount. Lay on my tummy, and swing my huge bum and right leg over.
> 
> It'll be a sight to see! lol


That is what I often do.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Just have your instructor give you a knew up...it is crazy how easy it is to throw someone up on a horse like that, and you dont have to be very strong. use your arms to help spring up.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I'm huge. There is no 'knee up' option. lol


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh please! Just ask and see what they say. You can get on a horse with stirrups, then someone can give you a knew up.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

I think you will do fine maybe if you have a 2-3 step stepping stool that brings you closer to the back you can get on easier? Sorry im not of much help.....I can't get on without a leg up or a fence.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

My big, short friend with bad knees got three step block to get on 15'3 horse. In fact it's still too short, but(!) she turns it 90 degrees, so it becomes much higher than just flat. It's little dangerous in my opinion, because the block is not as stable, but her horse is very quiet and wait for her to climb on. I do lay on my qh horse and then move the leg over her back, but my paint is little too anxious and tall to do that...


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

My hubby, who is an intermediate rider, can 'vault mount.' I can't and it makes me so mad! We have a horse bigger than 17 hands that I hafta get on the back of my car or shimmy up the sides of the roundpen to get on, (bareback) and it is still a clumsy affair.

If you are capable of the vault mount it wuold help.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

There is a huge mounting block at the barn, 3 or 4 steps maybe? Maybe the added saddle to the horse makes her taller? lol We'll see.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

AKPaintLover said:


> I am short, but I remember the days when I used to be able to spring up on my 15.3 hand horse without a problem. Well, now that is a dream of the past (even with my 15 hh horses) :-(.quote]
> 
> What happened to those days? I "used ta could" jump right up on a horse w/out any troubles... Now... I'm not sure I could climb on a pony bareback w/out my trusty mounting block (which I ONLY use for bareback mounting...UNLESS I'm mounting w/ my chaps on an english saddle in the cold)......


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

:lol: I used to be able to swing up from the ground...nowadays I swing right into his sides...much like a bug splatting against a window :lol:

I often use a fence to climb up on ;-)


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

Moxie, use the mounting block and either a short horse...or get something tall to stand on.
My horse is 15.3, I'm 5'2" and I can't get on him with a regular sized mounting block...I have tried and I made a fool of myself lol everyone was watching and my horse gave me the "WTF" look :lol:
I'd either use a friend to give you a knee/leg up or find a tractor tire or something to stand on.

What you'd do is really just hop up on the horse and lay out stomach on the back, then swing your one leg over. It's easier than it sounds, but for the first couple of times it can get frustrating.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Get behind the horse and then run as fast as you can... straight at his butt and then leap onto him! KIDDING~!

I tried that once by the way... Boy was I lucky that pony was not a kicker!!!!!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I use a 55 gallon drum with a two step mounting block pushed up to it. It's the only way I can get on my draft horse with or without a saddle.


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i grab mane ans swing it on up there!!! i love mounting bareback it makes me feel like i am living in the wild wild west and i just robbed a bank....and then im off. hehehe:lol:


----------



## KateS (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol I was just thinking about this today when I went out to ride bareback. Its so cold in winter so bareback is the only way to go in my opinion. Its nice to know that I'm not the only one who has to use a fence to get up.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

> I used to be able to swing up from the ground...nowadays I swing right into his sides...much like a bug splatting against a window​


I know exactly how you feel. I got out of practice after moving away from home and now all I seem to be able to do is kick them in the flank. I use whatever is handy. Fences, wagons, truck beds, friends. Also, who cares if you look foolish getting on. When I get on, I look like a sack of potatoes with legs but after I am on, everyone else is jealous because I ride bareback as good as with a saddle. JUST DO IT! (nike will probably sue me now LOL). Just have fun. That is what is important.
Also, if the horse is not clean, I would suggest using a very lightweight blanket to sit on. It will not prevent you from getting the warmth from his back but at least you will not get off with a brown butt. ​


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I get on two different ways...

The 'conventional' way... jump up, flop, pull leg over, and sit up...

And the 'nonconventional' way... Grasp a bit on mane, move towards their head as much as you can, take a 'running leap' and 'vault' onto the horse.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Well, I didn't have my lesson today. It was SO cold out, and I got word that the horse that I have been riding has been acting out. Apparently she tried to 'attack' a girl while she was trying to bring her in.

Poor Milly... She's 15, has arthritis in her back side and they think her ulcers are coming back. I feel SUPER bad because my riding her couldn't have helped matters. Not that I have a bad seat, I have very good posture says my trainer,  I feel bad. I'm to fat to ride Milly! MY FAT IS HURTING THAT POOR HORSE! lol Okay, that might have been a bit over the top, but thats how I feel. Poor girl, I hope she comes out of it.

So, I guess now I get to ride Bubba, the gaited standardbred who is just learning how to trot and has a very odd skip to his gait. Bubba is huge compared to Milly, so being able to mount him bareback should be a hoot.


Poor Milly.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Poor Milly indeed. And by the way, it is not you that made her that way. Do they have her on joint supplements like glucosamine (sp)? They can sometimes help with the pain from arthritis.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

My pony is only 12.2 hands and I still can't get on bareback! It is a process. But she doesn't stand so that doesn't help 
Don't worry, I'm sure you'll do fine!


----------



## Neka (Nov 13, 2008)

Facing the horse (my belly towards) I grab the mane as close to the roots as possible with a good amount in each hand. Then, rotate your body so your shoulders are perpendicular (sp?)... Swing with momentum (maybe a small bounce & throw your right leg over.

^^ This one, I do.

But if you can't do that, I did see a different method I'VE NEVER SEEN OR HEARD OF on RFLDTV... I think it was Parrelli (sp?). Anyhow, he got the horse to lower their head (pretty much to the ground) and hopped on the neck, the horse then flipped his head up & he moved himself onto the horse from there (after being lifted).


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

hahaha i can just grab a chunk of mane and kinda take 2 strides of a run and just swing up (and thats on Eggo my 16.3 hand belgian draft X qh)


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

today i rode bareback and i just kinda jumped on with a mounting block. he was 14.2/3 though.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

smrobs said:


> Poor Milly indeed. And by the way, it is not you that made her that way. Do they have her on joint supplements like glucosamine (sp)? They can sometimes help with the pain from arthritis.



No, I am 98% sure she isn't on anything for supplements, I was out at the barn yesterday, although I didnt get a chance to see Milly, I talked to my trainer and she said that her feet need to be done too. :-| 



Neka said:


> But if you can't do that, I did see a different method I'VE NEVER SEEN OR HEARD OF on RFLDTV... I think it was Parrelli (sp?). Anyhow, he got the horse to lower their head (pretty much to the ground) and hopped on the neck, the horse then flipped his head up & he moved himself onto the horse from there (after being lifted).


I saw this just the other night! lol


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

the knee up with a helper isnt so hard, the person with your knee isnt holding all your weight-push up off the ground with right leg as she/he has your left knee pushing up bounce it a little and you should go up at least to your tummy and you can squiqle around adn get a leg over. I find it harder to get up as i age even with stirrups, i have to do the 1-2-3-bounce. bareback i really need a helping hand.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I used to just grab a hunk of mane and vault like I do in MG... But now my horses have no mane, so I have to use a neck strap... But that twists when I put weight on ti and I land on my butt. lol. So now I walk Bundy up to the fence, and he stands really patiently while I scramble :]


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I just grab their mane, and swing on up!
Took me a while to get the hang of it though. :wink:


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

oh this topic is so funny! But I shouldn't laugh... I'd have everyone in stitches if I were to put up a video of me getting on my 14.1 mare bareback. I usually just stand on something that's at least 30cms tall and kinda scramble on lol


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

lol this is a funny topic lol
i dont have to option of climbing on a fence to get on bareback because my horse has that sense of humor so when i have my leg over his back and im just about to sit he moves...lol that was really funny how i learned that the hard way ANYWAY 
so i have to swing on, and it took me forever to learn how to lol i grab some mane in my hand then stand with my back touching his neck then i run and jump swing my leg over his back and then pull my butt up...it takes some muscles to do that im not going to lie, pretty soon my horse is going to start moving when i swing on...i had better start practicing some more so im more experianced just in case...


----------

